# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] Πρόβλημα με πολύ παλιά κονσόλα soundic mpt-03

## atrwtoss

Έχω μια κονσολα πολυ παλιά τέλη '70 αρχές '80 η οποία λέγετε soundic mpt-03 ή αλλιώς Arcadia 2001 πριν από περίπου 20 χρόνια μου την έφερε ο πατέρας μου για να δοκιμάσουμε αν παίζει ακόμα και όντως εκείνη την εποχή έπαιζε...μετά την σηκώσαμε τωρα που την ξαναέβαλα σε λειτουργια  ανοιγει κανονικα πέρνει ρευμα (led ktl λειτουργουν)...αλλά μου εμφανίζει στην οθόνη αυτες τις γραμμές...κάνω ανενέωση(cleaR) το κλεινω το ξαναανοίγω τίποτα..παρακάτω έχω βάλει φωτο από το εσωτερικο του μπορεί καποιος να μου πει τη φταίει να με βοηθήσει...μπορω να δω και με πολύμετρο αλλά τη πρέπει να κοιτάξω και πως θα ρυθμισω το πολύμετρο για να ελέγξω (αν είναι κάποιο τσιπάκι,αντισταση κτλ.) 

*Το πρόβλημα που μου εμφανίζει

Το εσωτερικό του 1 2*

----------


## Xeonator

Για αρχή επανατοποθετησε τα δύο τσιπακια που βρίσκονται πάνω σε σοκετς. Τα δύο μεγάλα παραλληλόγραμμα

----------


## manolo

Φίλε τι μου θύμισες!! Arcadia! Το μηχάνημα πρέπει να είναι 35 χρονών!. Κάνε έναν έλεγχο για ψυχρές κολλήσεις, γενικότερα έλεγξε τη κατάστασή τους, οπωσδήποτε άλλαξε τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές και έλεγξε τη τροφοδοσία του display και τη καλωδίωση του με την υπόλοιπη πλακέτα.

----------


## atrwtoss

> Για αρχή επανατοποθετησε τα δύο τσιπακια που βρίσκονται πάνω σε σοκετς. Τα δύο μεγάλα παραλληλόγραμμα


Πλακα κάνεις αυτα τα τσιπάκια βγαινουν με το χερι;;; και πως αρκριβώς θα τα βγάλω;;; θα τα τραβηξω;; ή υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο κόλπο;;; για να μην το καταστρεψω...




> Φίλε τι μου θύμισες!! Arcadia! Το μηχάνημα πρέπει να είναι 35 χρονών!. Κάνε έναν έλεγχο για ψυχρές κολλήσεις, γενικότερα έλεγξε τη κατάστασή τους, οπωσδήποτε άλλαξε τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές και έλεγξε τη τροφοδοσία του display και τη καλωδίωση του με την υπόλοιπη πλακέτα.


τις κολλήσεις τις είδα είναι εντάξει...τώρα να αλλάξω τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές για ποιο λόγο αν δουλευουν γιατι να τους αλλάξω;;(πως θα τους τσεκάρω με το πολύμετρο πες μου)...και επίσης η τροφοδοσία του display και τη καλωδίωση του με την υπόλοιπη πλακέτα που ακριβώς είναι...αν μπορείς στην φωτό που έχω (στην 2 γιατι η 1 δεν βγήκε καλά) να μου πεις ποιο να κοιτάξω να το ζωγραφίσεις δηλ. 


Γενικά ρε παιδια τετοια πλακέτα δεν έχω ξαναδει λες και είναι χειροποίητα κολήμενα αυτά(που μάλλον πρέπει να είναι) (χλαπα χλουπα ένα πράγμα) και πάνω στην πλακέτα που θα τοποθετήσεις το κάθε κύκλωμα με λεπτομέρεια αριθμο-σκίτσο..πολύ καλή δουλεια να τα λέμε και αυτα...

----------


## manolo

Μετά από 35 και πάνω χρόνια ηλικίας, οι πυκνωτές αυτοί τουλάχιστον χρήζουν αντικατάστασης αν θέλεις να φρεσκάρεις το μηχάνημα ακόμα κι αν οπτικά φαίνονται εντάξει. πάντως στο πολύμετρο αν θέλεις να τους μετρήσεις επιλέγεις capacitance ή το σύμβολο του πυκνωτή. Πάντως σε αυτή τη περίπτωση χρειάζεται και μέτρηση ESR για να δεις τη ποιότητά τους. Τώρα όσον αφορά το display κάποια ή και όλες οι τρεις μικρές πλακέτες στη πρώτη φώτο πρέπει να αφορούν την οθόνη. Σε κάποια απ αυτές είναι η τροφοδοσία της, όμως ποια ακριβώς είναι δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά από τη φώτο. Κάπου πάνω στη πλακέτα πιθανώς θα υπάρχουν ενδείξεις τιμών τάσεων οπότε έλεγξε το κι αυτό..

----------


## atrwtoss

> Μετά από 35 και πάνω χρόνια ηλικίας, οι πυκνωτές αυτοί τουλάχιστον χρήζουν αντικατάστασης αν θέλεις να φρεσκάρεις το μηχάνημα ακόμα κι αν οπτικά φαίνονται εντάξει. πάντως στο πολύμετρο αν θέλεις να τους μετρήσεις επιλέγεις capacitance ή το σύμβολο του πυκνωτή. Πάντως σε αυτή τη περίπτωση χρειάζεται και μέτρηση ESR για να δεις τη ποιότητά τους. Τώρα όσον αφορά το display κάποια ή και όλες οι τρεις μικρές πλακέτες στη πρώτη φώτο πρέπει να αφορούν την οθόνη. Σε κάποια απ αυτές είναι η τροφοδοσία της, όμως ποια ακριβώς είναι δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά από τη φώτο. Κάπου πάνω στη πλακέτα πιθανώς θα υπάρχουν ενδείξεις τιμών τάσεων οπότε έλεγξε το κι αυτό..


Αυτό που λές XEONATOR το έκανα δεν λειτούργεισε η γραμμές έφυγαν πάντως αλλά δεν δε ίχνη κάτι....Τωρα με τους πυκνωτές υπάρχουν αυτοί δες στην εικόνα αλλά είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα; οι πυκνωτές; πες μου με τη πυκνωτές συγχρονους πρέπει να τους αντικαταστήσω και κανενα λινκ με εικόνα αν βρεις από google θα βοηθήσει...Αυτές οι μικρές πλακετούλες είναι τα κουμπια που έχει πάνω η κονσόλα (ον/οφ)+(clear)+(A)+(B)+()) τωρα αν έχουν καποια σχέση με την τροφοδοσια στην οθόνη δεν γνωρίζω (δεν νομίζω πάντως).τωρα για ενδείξης τιμών δεν βλέπω κάτι αν θες μπορω να σου βγάλω 2 καθαρές φωτό από την πλακέτα να μου πεις. (στην εικόνα που λέω αυτός ειναι πυκνωτης το τετράγωνο καφε)

----------


## manolo

Οι πυκνωτές είναι τα μωβ, το μαύρο κάτω από τον μωβ, αλλά και οι 'φακές' (το καφέ και το πράσινο). Οι μωβ είναι ηλεκτρολυτικοί και καλό είναι να αλλαχτούν. Απλά αγοράζεις με την ίδια τιμή χωρητικότητας και ίση ή ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερη τιμή τάσης. (Ο ένας που μπορώ να δω, π.χ. είναι 3300μF στα 16 Volt). Από κει και πέρα φίλε σόρρυ αλλά οι φώτος δε βοηθάνε και πολύ. Οι πυκνωτές ανεξάρτητα αν είναι η πηγή του προβλήματος - αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω σίγουρα - εφόσον είναι ηλικίας 35-40 χρονών είναι καλό για να μην πω αναγκαίο να αλλαχτούν. Κάνε trace τις διασυνδέσεις της οθόνης να δεις που κουμπώνουν πάνω στη πλακέτα και δες από τη πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού ή το κομμάτι του pcb που αντιστοιχεί στη τροφοδοσία πώς οδηγείται η οθόνη.

----------


## atrwtoss

> Οι πυκνωτές είναι τα μωβ, το μαύρο κάτω από τον μωβ, αλλά και οι 'φακές' (το καφέ και το πράσινο). Οι μωβ είναι ηλεκτρολυτικοί και καλό είναι να αλλαχτούν. Απλά αγοράζεις με την ίδια τιμή χωρητικότητας και ίση ή ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερη τιμή τάσης. (Ο ένας που μπορώ να δω, π.χ. είναι 3300μF στα 16 Volt). Από κει και πέρα φίλε σόρρυ αλλά οι φώτος δε βοηθάνε και πολύ. Οι πυκνωτές ανεξάρτητα αν είναι η πηγή του προβλήματος - αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω σίγουρα - εφόσον είναι ηλικίας 35-40 χρονών είναι καλό για να μην πω αναγκαίο να αλλαχτούν. Κάνε trace τις διασυνδέσεις της οθόνης να δεις που κουμπώνουν πάνω στη πλακέτα και δες από τη πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού ή το κομμάτι του pcb που αντιστοιχεί στη τροφοδοσία πώς οδηγείται η οθόνη.


Και οι φακές είναι είδος πυκνωτή δεν το ήξερα...καλα που δεν μου είπες να αλλάξω και τις αντιστάσης!....Τους πυκνωτες θα τους αντικαταστήσω εύκολα φτάνει να βρώ...για εκείνο το κάφε τετράγωνο δεν μου είπες είναι πυκωτής να το αλλάξω και αυτό;...Όταν λες  trace τι εννοείς; θα το ψάξω αυτό με της διασυνδέσεις της οθόνης και θα δω..Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ manolo για της απαντησεις σου όταν αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές και δω αυτό με την οθόνη που λές θα ενημερώσω..

----------


## manolo

Φακές στην αργκό των ηλεκτρονικών λέγονται οι μικροί κεραμικοί πυκνωτές που μοιάζουν με φακές συνήθως χρώματος καφετί. Trace εννοώ να ακολουθήσεις τη διαδρομή των καλωδίων που διασυνδέουν το display με το main board της παιχνιδομηχανής.

----------


## atrwtoss

> Φακές στην αργκό των ηλεκτρονικών λέγονται οι μικροί κεραμικοί πυκνωτές που μοιάζουν με φακές συνήθως χρώματος καφετί. Trace εννοώ να ακολουθήσεις τη διαδρομή των καλωδίων που διασυνδέουν το display με το main board της παιχνιδομηχανής.


Τους άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές και τις φακες(καφε) με την σωστη πολικότητα +,- ολά καλα. Τωρα αυτο με την οθόνη που λες το κοιταξα το καλώδιο που πηγαίνει στην κεραία εννοεις;; αν εννοείς αυτο ειναι μια χαρα συνδεμένο με την πλακέτα το μέτρησα και με πολύμετρο ολα καλα...Τις αλλαγες που έκανα δεν είδα διαφορά τα ίδια αλλά παρατήρησα το εξής το αριστερό μεγάλο τσιπ (αυτό που μπορείς να το βγάλεις χειροκίνητα) μετα από 2-3 λεπτά που το είχα συνδεμένο  στο ρεύμα ζεστένετε..όχι πολύ αλλά αρκετά σε σχέση με το άλλο.Πως μπορώ να κοιτάξω με το πολυμετρο το συγκεκριμένο τσιπακι να δω αν λειτουργει κανονικα;;;...αλλά και τα άλλα γιατί μου φαίνετε ότι κάποιο από αυτά μου την κάνει την δουλειά.

----------


## manolo

Το τσιπάκι για να ελέγξεις κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να ξέρεις τι κάνει (να βρεις το datasheet) ώστε να ξέρεις το κάθε pin σε τι αντιστοιχεί οπότε να ξέρεις τι και που θα μετρήσεις.. Μια καλή αρχή είναι ας πούμε να βρεις το Vcc pin και να δεις αν τροφοδοτείται σωστά..

----------


## atrwtoss

> Το τσιπάκι για να ελέγξεις κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να ξέρεις τι κάνει (να βρεις το datasheet) ώστε να ξέρεις το κάθε pin σε τι αντιστοιχεί οπότε να ξέρεις τι και που θα μετρήσεις.. Μια καλή αρχή είναι ας πούμε να βρεις το Vcc pin και να δεις αν τροφοδοτείται σωστά..


Βρήκα αυτή την σελίδα η οποιά μοιάζει πολύ με το μεγαλο chip που έχω(λες να είναι διαφορετικό για το καθε chip εννοω στο μοντελο;; :Wink: ..
να δοκιμασω να μετρησω;; και πως το μετράω που θα τοποθετήσω σωστα το πολύμετρο για να μετρήσω;;; το τσιπακι λεει πανω S 8230 2650an

----------


## manolo

Αυτό το chip της φωτο είναι ένα ATmega 162 microcontroller οπότε φίλε μου αποκλείεται να το ίδιο με αυτό του Arcadia!!! :Cool:  Στο συγκεκριμένο πάντως της φωτο τo pin 40 είναι το Vcc δηλαδή η τροφοδοσία του. Βρες στο δικό σου το αντίστοιχο VCC pin με ψάξιμο στο google, oπότε μέτρησε αν υπάρχει καταρχήν σωστή τάση τροφοδοσίας για το συγκεκριμένο τσιπ. (Πρέπει να ξέρεις βέβαια και ποιo είναι φυσικά).

----------


## manolo

Λοιπόν το τσιπάκι σου είναι ένας 8-bit μικροεπεξεργαστής της signetics ο οποίος πρωτοβγήκε το μακρινό 1975!!. Τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι 5,25Volt στο pin 39.

----------


## atrwtoss

Έβαλα το πολύμετρο στη θέση [Ω 200] για να μετρήσω τώρα θα τοποθετήσω το πχ. κοκκινος ακροδέκτης. στο 39 και το άλλο ο μαυρος ακροδέκτης που ακριβώς;; ( από την αντίθετη λογικά πλευρά...πες μου το νούμερο) γιατι μου δείχνει διαφορετικές τιμές.

βρήκα και αυτο το pdf για το συγκεκριμένο τσιπάκι

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου θα μετρήσεις τάση, όχι ωμική αντίσταση. Θα βάλεις τον επιλογέα στη θέση Volt DC, τον κόκκινο ακροδέκτη στο πιν 39 και τον μαύρο ακροδέκτη στο ground της πλακέτας ή στο πιν 21. Θα πρέπει να μετράς τάση πολύ κοντά στα 5,25 Volt. Με το συμπάθιο όμως αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο να σε πάω βήμα βήμα να κάνουμε troubleshooting. Μακάρι να μπορούσα αλλά δεν.. Ψάξε λίγο στο Internet πάνω στη διάγνωση βλαβών. Θα βρεις πολλά χρήσιμα και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα και θα σε βοηθήσουν να μάθεις..

----------


## atrwtoss

Το έκανα μου βγάζει 4,87 volt [dvc 20] με συν δεμένη την συσκευή στο ρεύμα

----------


## manolo

Δεν ξέρω την ανοχή του (είδα στο datasheet και δεν λέει), απλά γράφει Vcc = 5.25V σκέτο.. Οπότε ακολούθησε το line της τροφοδοσίας και άλλαξε όποιους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές βρεις στη διαδρομή με καινούργιους μήπως ανεβάσουμε λίγο τη τάση Vcc ώστε να φτάσει τη nominal.

----------


## atrwtoss

Τους ηλετρολυτικους τους άλλαξα όλους (τους μωβ,και τις Φακες(καφε) αν θυμάσαι.Το line που λες ειναι η "γραμμη" από πίσω από την πλακέτα αν λες αυτό πηγαίνει σε μια αντισταση.το όλο τσιπάκι σε αυτάπου πάει είανι αντιστασεις και πυκνωτες.Τώρα δεν άλλαξα τις πράσινες φακές και κάτι πράσινους κεραμικους αν πας στις εικόνες θα τους δεις.Λες δηλαδη να αλλάξω και αυτους;;;...Και λες ότι πρεπει να ανεβάσουμε την τάση..το τσιπάκι τελικά φταίει;;; δεν παίρνει την σωστη τάση;;

----------


## manolo

Line εννοώ τη γραμμή τροφοδοσίας που πάει στο πιν 39. Ναι είδα μετά ότι τους άλλαξες. Απλά επειδή οι πυκνωτές οι παλιοί ήταν 35 ετών και πάνω, έχουν χάσει πλέον ένα μεγάλο μέρος ή και όλο το διηλεκτρικό τους και έχει αλλοιωθεί η συμπεριφορά τους στο κύκλωμα γι αυτό υπέθεσα ότι προήλθε αυτή η διαφορά στη τάση και ζήτησα να τους αλλάξεις μήπως ανέβει η τάση από τα 4.87 στα 5.25. Τελοσπάντων σιγουρέψου ότι είναι αλλαγμένοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί τουλάχιστον και μετά πρέπει να δούμε πλέον το κύκλωμα που οδηγεί το display.

----------


## atrwtoss

Ναι είναι όλοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι είναι αλλαγμένοι...Το τσιπάκι μπορεί να μην λειτουργεί..και είναι και πολύ δυσκολο να βρεις τέτοιου είδους τσιπάκι...τεσπα..να δούμε πλέον το κύκλωμα που οδηγεί το display πες μου...

----------


## atrwtoss

> Line εννοώ τη γραμμή τροφοδοσίας που πάει στο πιν 39. Ναι είδα μετά ότι τους άλλαξες. Απλά επειδή οι πυκνωτές οι παλιοί ήταν 35 ετών και πάνω, έχουν χάσει πλέον ένα μεγάλο μέρος ή και όλο το διηλεκτρικό τους και έχει αλλοιωθεί η συμπεριφορά τους στο κύκλωμα γι αυτό υπέθεσα ότι προήλθε αυτή η διαφορά στη τάση και ζήτησα να τους αλλάξεις μήπως ανέβει η τάση από τα 4.87 στα 5.25. Τελοσπάντων σιγουρέψου ότι είναι αλλαγμένοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί τουλάχιστον και μετά πρέπει να δούμε πλέον το κύκλωμα που οδηγεί το display.


Όλα τα έχω αλλάξει..Άλλαξα και τις πράσινες φακές σήμερα... τώρα ας δούμε το κύκλωμα που οδηγεί το display

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου χωρίς σχέδια, χωρίς τίποτα, τι περιμένεις να σου πω;;;; Δες την έξοδο της τροφοδοσίας που οδηγείται για να τροφοδοτήσει το display, τι τάση βγάζει, αν υπάρχει κάποιο εξάρτημα ύποπτο στη γραμμή αυτή, αν υπάρχει κάποιο dc/dc converter που να την ανεβάζει ίσως... Πρέπει να πάρεις το πολύμετρό σου και να πάρεις κάποιες μετρήσεις...Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο..

----------


## atrwtoss

> Φίλε μου χωρίς σχέδια, χωρίς τίποτα, τι περιμένεις να σου πω;;;; Δες την έξοδο της τροφοδοσίας που οδηγείται για να τροφοδοτήσει το display, τι τάση βγάζει, αν υπάρχει κάποιο εξάρτημα ύποπτο στη γραμμή αυτή, αν υπάρχει κάποιο dc/dc converter που να την ανεβάζει ίσως... Πρέπει να πάρεις το πολύμετρό σου και να πάρεις κάποιες μετρήσεις...Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο..


Εδώ είναι το *σχηματικό* νομίζω σε αυτή την *σελίδα* ρίξε μια ματιά να δεις περιέχει και άλλα πολλά service manuals,datasheet,cpu manual,manuals για τα παιχνιδια μέχρι και emulator gia Signetics ψαξε..εντάξει νομίζω θα καταλάβεις.Πρέπει να περιέχει τα πάντα σχετικά με την κονσόλα.Αν δεν είναι αυτό στη μέσα στη σελίδα κάπου πρέπει να το έχει αλλά δεν ξέρω που να ψάξω.

Βεβαια αυτό δεν το πολύγνωρίζω θα μου πεις εσύ.
Η πλάκέτα(pcb) πάνω γράφει MT-03 Rev.13 11-00177-15

Και το μοντελο τις κονσόλας μας φυσικά ειναι Arcadia 2001 soundic mpt-03


Είδα και αυτες τις σελίδες(ξέρω άλλο μοντελο αλλα λεω..) τις βάζω μήπως και βοήθήσουν..

1,2

----------


## manolo

Δες λοιπόν στον κονέκτορα με τα 31 pins, αν μετράς 12 Volt στο Pin 8, 23 Volt στο Pin 9 και 12 Volt στο Pin 15. Επίσης στα pins 18, 19 και 20 αντιστοιχούν τα χρώματα το πράσινο, μπλε και κόκκινο αντίστοιχα. Είναι τα Κ6, Κ8 και Κ10 αντίστοιχα. Αυτά ενισχύονται από τρία BJT τρανζίστορς (NPN) τα Τ3, Τ4 και Τ6 (BC549C). Έλεγξε τη κατάσταση αυτών των τρανζίστορς και αν τροφοδοτούνται σωστά.

----------


## atrwtoss

> Δες λοιπόν στον κονέκτορα με τα 31 pins, αν μετράς 12 Volt στο Pin 8, 23 Volt στο Pin 9 και 12 Volt στο Pin 15. Επίσης στα pins 18, 19 και 20 αντιστοιχούν τα χρώματα το πράσινο, μπλε και κόκκινο αντίστοιχα. Είναι τα Κ6, Κ8 και Κ10 αντίστοιχα. Αυτά ενισχύονται από τρία BJT τρανζίστορς (NPN) τα Τ3, Τ4 και Τ6 (BC549C). Έλεγξε τη κατάσταση αυτών των τρανζίστορς και αν τροφοδοτούνται σωστά.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω..ο κονέκτορας με τα 31 pins ποιος ειναι;..σε κάποιο από αυτά τα pdf αρχεια που σου εστειλα;(πες μου το όνομα του pdf ή και την εικόνα το ονομα της για να το βρώ) ή στη σελίδα που σου έστειλα;...Για να δω σε τι αναφέρεσαι και να κάνω πράξη αυτά που μου είπες.

----------


## manolo

Στον φάκελο interton το αρχείο vc4000-Videogeneration-Grundig.pdf.

----------


## atrwtoss

> Στον φάκελο interton το αρχείο vc4000-Videogeneration-Grundig.pdf.


Νομίζω ότι κάναμε και η 2 λάθος..το μοντέλο του συγκεκριμένου pdf αρχείου απευθύνεται σε αλλη κονσολα λίγο πιο παλία από αυτήν που έχω (Grundig Super Play COMPUTER 4000)..οπότε έχω 22 pins συνολικα...αλλά παρατήρησα το εξής δεδομένου οτι εσυ μου είπες την διαδικάσια έκανα το ίδιο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το έκανα σωστα...συνδεσα την κοσνσολα στο ρευμα και εβαλα τον ένα ακροδεκτη(κοκκινο) στο πιν 1 και στο πολύμετρο μου εμφάνιζε μια παυλα μπροστα αναβόσβηνε κιόλας κάποιες φορές..και με τον αλλο(μαυρο)εκανα ελεγχο όπως βλέπεις και στην *εικόνα*...το απότέλεσμα είναι το εξής(δεν ξέρω αν όλα αυτα είναι σωστα εσυ θα μου πεις εγώ πάντος τα τσέκαρα)...τα εγραψα σε *τετραδιο συνολικά* να δεις το (Α) που έχω στην παρένθεση σημαίνει ότι αυξομειωνότανε η τίμη π.χ 22,5  22,6  22,5  22,6 κτλ.

----------


## manolo

Σ' αυτόν τον κονέκτορα τι αντιπροσωπεύει το κάθε Pin ξέρεις;; σε ποιο file είναι; για να ξέρουμε τι μετράμε και πόσο πρέπει να είναι αυτό που μετράμε..Αλλιώς δε  θα βγάλουμε άκρη..

----------


## atrwtoss

> Σ' αυτόν τον κονέκτορα τι αντιπροσωπεύει το κάθε Pin ξέρεις;; σε ποιο file είναι; για να ξέρουμε τι μετράμε και πόσο πρέπει να είναι αυτό που μετράμε..Αλλιώς δε  θα βγάλουμε άκρη..


Ναι φυσικά και δεν γνωρίζω αλλά λέω..μαλλον όχι...τεσπα αρα πρεπει να βρω το σχηματικό του συγκεκριμένου μοντέλου...φακ..και έχω σκίσει το google αλλα δεν βρίσκω..

----------


## atrwtoss

Πραγματικά έχω ψάξει παντού με από google,bing,ducktoduk τίποτα...Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορούμε να βρούμε σχηματικά ας μου πει...

Εστειλα mail σε αυτόν που έχει την σελίδα με τα σχηματικά και τα διάφορα service manuals κτλ. και όπως βλέπεις μου είπε ότι δεν έχει το σχηματικο και ότι το θέλει  και αυτος :P θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε δουλειά με τα σχηματικά του emerson arcadia 2001 και το palladium που προτείνει τι λες;

Screenshot (2).png

----------


## manolo

Αυτά τα σχηματικά είναι αυτά που είχες ανεβάσει;; Αν είναι, τότε προσπάθησε να αναγνωρίσεις τα σχέδια με τη δική σου πλακέτα να δεις όπου υπάρχουν διαφορές και σε τι βαθμό..

----------


## atrwtoss

Το κάνω απλά ένα up!...μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει που μπορώ να βρω το σχηματικό;

----------

